# Reimbittereded!



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

"*The EFF is this*?" said the Bitter Man through cracked, old lips. The merciless dousing of early October had subsided, and left in its damp wake a trio of Jack-O-Lantern mushrooms atop Bitter Man's crown.










The lingering sogginess and sudden change in weather opened his eyes for the first time in many seasons. And he did not like what he saw. Some bright orange upstart was lobbing irittably far from his pseudovampiric pull.










"Ict, nush plome zeppit muslypp --
Lup puookg nib stottenfuv?
Tleb dwidghyn mussp rhens flottek?
Miyenllp skine zfisst nik --
Pwen plomep nib fiwe ktuch busc fakken drite."

_(You there, bouncing about like a toy --
Are there mites on your bottomside?
Perhaps a centipede's eggs, hatching in your hull?
Return at once to the bare spot hence --
Lest you hop onto a sharp stone or a human's rake.)_










The new head is actually much closer to what I originally had in mind. It occurred to me that the standard JOL maniacal grin just doesn't resemble an expression we associate with impending doom. The face of someone who has suddenly become a threat to your life is a calmer face, with more disdain. References for the expression and texture were pulled from images of Danny Trejo and Clint Eastwood. I wanted a face that says "You are now standing on a line with sudden, real death on the other side of it."

Test fit:










He won't be going outside this year. I'll seal him once I'm surely satisfied with the paint job. But he and the family were a big hit at today's party.

There's a new member of the family: Djinni Tull. Pappy's warts glow like never before. He hopes to impress the new girl, and use her to help bring down the towering Bitter Man once and for all.

Family pix:
http://www.mkdavis.net/images/props/2009/family-pic-1.jpg
http://www.mkdavis.net/images/props/2009/family-pic-2.jpg

2009 Haunt Props:
The Bitter Man
--> Reimbittereded!
Djinni Tull
Pappy
Loma


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

awsome , i love it!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Rahnefan, I love your mache pumpkins and the scare crows too. I'll be watching your stuff for ideas to steal. This guy looks great,the expression really tells a whole story.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those mushrooms are so cute on him!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Looks to me like he is gourding his loins ready for battle!



(groan for the pun)



Absolutely superb work tho!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Wonderful ... love these guys!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

awesome. What a great expression!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the addition of the mushrooms. He's so crusty!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

He is very cool!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you all!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is great, I love the new take on the mache jack o lantern!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow what a great job love the expressions too


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

THis one is my FAVORITE! Absolutely LOVE it!! LOVE, I SAY!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Amazing! Your family is prettier than my in-laws, er X in-laws


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you all, you made my day!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Super great job! Wow that is really cool.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

love the addition of the little mushrooms. And you've detailed him so well, I wouldn't want to touch him.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think I like the face of this one best (tho they're all awesome!). And I like all the names; Djinni Tull, Pappy, Loma... rude as they may be LOL.

(BTW if memory serves me right, the correct term for genital papiloma would be condyloma... maybe your next one could be Khan Di or another female named Connie Dee or something)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Keep it up! I love it when people take the time to breath a back story into their creations!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks!

That's a good idea Revenant. I was thinking of maybe twins Nessy Rhea and Connie Rhea (Neisseria gonorrhoeae is the bacterium that causes gonorrhea).


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

I love your take on the pumpkins. Good stuff!


----------

